# Has anyone got a wiring diagram for a 1996 Fiat Ducato



## Hymerman (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi folks
I wonder if anyone can help.  I’ve just developed a fault on my Fiat Ducato based Hymer (1996) and I need to get hold of a wiring diagram.  When I was driving home the other day, the fuel and temperature gauge just stopped working and then I noticed the indicator stop working.  I pulled over to check if a fuse had blown and switched off the engine and that’s where I had the next problem...  The fuse number one that supplied these bits had blown and I replaced it and it blow again and again. There was obviously a dead short on the circuit, however that fuse also supplies the engine code system as well, so then the engine wouldn’t start either.  I got the van towed back to my home and had the AA have a look at it, all they did was go round for 1 hour wiggling wirings and making funny noises.  Then he said, ‘You’ve got a dead short on the circuit’ but couldn’t tell me where.  Well I need to get hold of a wiring diagram to see where the power goes after it leaves the fuse panel.
Does anyone have a wiring diagram for a 1996 Fiat Ducato????
Thanks Andy


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 26, 2008)

*hi there*

hi, sorry don,t have diagram, but try the fiat forum site. someone there my have one.
michael


----------



## Belgian (Dec 26, 2008)

Try this Terry:
http://www.electronicmanuals.co.uk/fiat-ducato-workshop-manual-p-143.html


----------



## Belgian (Dec 26, 2008)

Sorry Terry, I mend Andy for the manualhttp://www.electronicmanuals.co.uk/fiat-ducato-workshop-manual-p-143.html


----------



## Hymerman (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Belgian, thanks for that.  I'm not sure if it covers the 1996 ducato, but I'll send them a e-mail and just check it out.

Thanks again Andy


----------



## Rob Johnson (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Andy, I have exactly the same problem with my Hymer 97 ducato. exactly the same symptoms with indicators and fuses. the only difference is the engine immobiliser is off a different circuit so I can still drive it. Please tell me you found what was causing the problem as I would very grateful if you could help me out. 
Many thanks Rob,


----------



## Hymerman (Apr 23, 2009)

Rob Johnson said:


> Hi Andy, I have exactly the same problem with my Hymer 97 ducato. exactly the same symptoms with indicators and fuses. the only difference is the engine immobiliser is off a different circuit so I can still drive it. Please tell me you found what was causing the problem as I would very grateful if you could help me out.
> Many thanks Rob,



Hi Rob,

Yes, I did eliminate the problem in the end!!  I managed to get a wiring diagram of what was on that circuit, that was helpful to see what that fuse does controll.  After stripping down the dash and trying to fault-find my way through each of the items that was controlled by that fuse...  Pulling all my hair out as the wiring diagram wasn’t that good, I ended up taking it into a Fait specialist in Poole called 'Essanjay' (essanjay.co.uk) they specialise in motorhomes.  They replaced the engine temperate sensor (as they felt that was faulty) and thought that the problem may have been a wire shorting out in the main loom, but it cured the fault.  I did pull a few new wires into the loom when I was running the cables for the reversing camera a few weeks earlier, so I may have done something then... Hard to tell though.

Thanks Andy


----------



## Bloodknock (May 4, 2009)

*Wiring diagram Fiat Ducato Hymer 544*

Hello Friend,
did you ever mange to get a credible wiring diagrm for your Hymer? If so, can you advise where from please?
Regards
Bloodknock


----------



## sasquatch (May 4, 2009)

I got a diagram from Hymer themselves. I quoted year model and build number,very important,
This is usually located on a plate just inside the habitation door. They sent it to me FOC it was in German,but what a way to learn?


----------

